# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Nerita Tessellata

## Bruno Quinzico

*CLASSE:* GASTROPODA :: MARINHA
*FAMÍLIA:* NERITIDAE
*ESPÉCIE:* Nerita Tessellata
*Tamanho médio:* até 20mm
*Ocorrência:* Caraíbas
*Alimentação:* Excelente consumidor de Algas (não coralinas). 
*Colecta:* Ilha Saona, Républica Dominicana

----------

